# TorrentHound Shuts Down, Another Big Torrent Site Bites The Dust



## Plstic (Sep 15, 2016)

Could care less. I don't use public trackers.


----------



## Xanthe (Sep 15, 2016)

Plstic said:


> Could care less. I don't use public trackers.


Where would you get private ones?


----------



## emmanu888 (Sep 15, 2016)

Plstic said:


> Could care less. I don't use public trackers.



I still use public trackers but only to download new SVTFOE episodes


----------



## endoverend (Sep 15, 2016)

I have literally never heard of this site before so I would not consider it a "big torrent site". And as for what are people going to do, well sooner or later people will figure out that private trackers exist.


----------



## ChaosEternal (Sep 15, 2016)

Huh, too bad. I use public trackers when I need something fairly niche. I probably wouldn't need them at all if the private tracker Underground-Gamer was still running though. That place was like a museum of old games and it got shut down over some 90's hockey games. So much of the stuff from that site can't be found anywhere else, it was so rare, not to mention the massive console-based rom collections and the thriving community. It's been years and no new site has risen to replace it. ;_;


----------



## DinohScene (Sep 15, 2016)

Never heard of it..


----------



## yusuo (Sep 15, 2016)

ChaosEternal said:


> Huh, too bad. I use public trackers when I need something fairly niche. I probably wouldn't need them at all if the private tracker Underground-Gamer was still running though. That place was like a museum of old games and it got shut down over some 90's hockey games. So much of the stuff from that site can't be found anywhere else, it was so rare, not to mention the massive console-based rom collections and the thriving community. It's been years and no new site has risen to replace it. ;_;


What about bcg, that sites my go to one for older console games


----------



## ChaosEternal (Sep 16, 2016)

yusuo said:


> What about bcg, that sites my go to one for older console games


Sadly, I don't have an account over there. I do use Gazelle Games on occasion. From what I've heard though, even BCG can't compare to what UG used to be. If you wanted a game from the dawn of gaming to 2005, they had it. Wanted a magazine scan of a 1980's gaming magazine? They probably had that too. Wanted a rare OST? Not a problem. That place was like the Library of Congress for old-school games. I still have a copy of the entire GCN library from there and I used to have the entire PS2 library as well.


----------



## Raylight (Sep 16, 2016)

well shit that sucks. problem is you need to be dedicated to use a private tracker. and getting your ratio up takes forever.


----------



## Deleted User (Sep 16, 2016)

Let them close as many torrent sites as they want, there is a whole network which depends 100% on peer-to-peer connection called "Freenet". People will eventually go to it and create torrent sites there.


----------



## Hyro-Sama (Sep 16, 2016)

Who?


----------



## Kioku_Dreams (Sep 16, 2016)

emmanu888 said:


> I still use public trackers but only to download new SVTFOE episodes


I can't even. People like that show?


----------



## gamesquest1 (Sep 16, 2016)

tbh times are changing, where once you would be checking pirate bay for new TV episodes or latest game release people now go to the likes of the iso site and for films/tv most people I would guess are on stuff like kodi, torrent sites closing is like when book shops closed. ....most people have already moved on to more convenient sources and uploaders are going to sites where they get a slice of ad revenue,

the likes of pirate bay etc getting shut down is like a big evil nazi being caught now in a retirement home on a ventilator, sure woooow we caught a nazi........yeah, years too late


----------



## emmanu888 (Sep 16, 2016)

Memoir said:


> I can't even. People like that show?



It already got renewed for a 3rd season before its 2nd season started. So its pretty safe to say that yes people love the show.


----------



## Bladexdsl (Sep 16, 2016)

they might as well all shut down none of them are doing it properly now. hardly anything is getting uploaded now anyway. still looking for recore


----------



## VinsCool (Sep 16, 2016)

RIP in Piracy.

Not like we don't have alternatives anyway.


----------



## The Catboy (Sep 16, 2016)

Never heard of them and I don't care. I have my own sources.


----------



## Xenon Hacks (Sep 16, 2016)

Same either get a private tracker or use Nyaa,Horriblesub,Thepiratebay


----------



## Bladexdsl (Sep 16, 2016)

tpb your joking 90% of the time when you type in a search it goes in maintenance mode! they are garbage now


----------



## Xenon Hacks (Sep 16, 2016)

Bladexdsl said:


> tpb your joking 90% of the time when you type in a search it goes in maintenance mode! they are garbage now


I never get that message the only time I see it is if something huge leaks online.


----------



## Luckkill4u (Sep 16, 2016)

GBAtemp gave me a heads up a long time ago about a certain private tracker. I've been using it ever since


----------



## Bladexdsl (Sep 16, 2016)

Xenon Hacks said:


> I never get that message the only time I see it is if something huge leaks online.


and they still don't have recore


----------



## mechagouki (Sep 16, 2016)

Bladexdsl said:


> and they still don't have recore



Not that I even want it, but I just found a Recore torrent with a 2 word search.


----------



## Bladexdsl (Sep 16, 2016)

yeah torrentsnack they are a SCAM site it's pass-worded and have to fill out a survey to unlock it. try it!


----------



## mechagouki (Sep 16, 2016)

Well, it wasn't there, but it wasn't a site I've been to before either. The game has only been out 3 days, so maybe you'll have to be a little patient (or buy it ).

There's several long running sites where you can get pretty much anything pre last-gen, including at least two that are well over a decade old. Can't remember the last time I couldn't find a game I wanted on any of the pirateable formats.


----------



## anhminh (Sep 16, 2016)

Lately I find myself use Mega more than Torrent to download pirate file.


----------



## DarkWork0 (Sep 16, 2016)

ChaosEternal said:


> Sadly, I don't have an account over there. I do use Gazelle Games on occasion. From what I've heard though, even BCG can't compare to what UG used to be. If you wanted a game from the dawn of gaming to 2005, they had it. Wanted a magazine scan of a 1980's gaming magazine? They probably had that too. Wanted a rare OST? Not a problem. That place was like the Library of Congress for old-school games. I still have a copy of the entire GCN library from there and I used to have the entire PS2 library as well.



Actually bcg has all of what you are talking about.


----------



## retrofan_k (Sep 16, 2016)

Adamant Lugia said:


> Where would you get private ones?



That's private.

--------------------- MERGED ---------------------------

Usenet groups still have their uses. Not as good as they were some years ago, but still decent enough and always full bandwidth that your connection supports.


----------



## SushiKing (Sep 16, 2016)

Luckkill4u said:


> GBAtemp gave me a heads up a long time ago about a certain private tracker. I've been using it ever since



What site?


----------



## retrofan_k (Sep 16, 2016)

DarkWork0 said:


> Actually bcg has all of what you are talking about.



I'm a member there and they are more strict on ratio and overall member rules, etc, than some other private trackers i use.  But still, a good place for stuff.


----------



## rad3ds (Sep 16, 2016)

Woah I thought bcg died for good like 8 years ago or more. I think my account got pruned lol.


----------



## Bladexdsl (Sep 16, 2016)

mechagouki said:


> or buy it


gotta pirate TRY it b4 buy it especially with the reviews it's been getting 

--------------------- MERGED ---------------------------



retrofan_k said:


> Usenet groups still have their uses


that's pretty much all i use although they are shithouse when it comes to anything not movies or tv shows now


----------



## DSpider (Sep 16, 2016)

Torrenting for over ten years now and I've never heard of this so-called "big" tracker.

Also, _"TorrentHound has decided to shut down its popular torrent site, *voluntarily*."
_
Clickbait title. Should've said that they DECIDED to shut down.


----------



## Issac (Sep 16, 2016)

There's a lot of talk about still active sites here, which is against the rules. (Naming them, I mean, and asking for sites and stuff).

Keep that in mind!


----------



## sj33 (Sep 16, 2016)

ChaosEternal said:


> Sadly, I don't have an account over there. I do use Gazelle Games on occasion. From what I've heard though, even BCG can't compare to what UG used to be. If you wanted a game from the dawn of gaming to 2005, they had it. Wanted a magazine scan of a 1980's gaming magazine? They probably had that too. Wanted a rare OST? Not a problem. That place was like the Library of Congress for old-school games. I still have a copy of the entire GCN library from there and I used to have the entire PS2 library as well.


The loss of UG was a tragedy for gaming as a whole because so much stuff on the site was irreplaceable. Including obscure magazine full collections and OSTs that you can't buy anymore even if you tried.


----------



## Maximilious (Sep 16, 2016)

Raylight said:


> well shit that sucks. problem is you need to be dedicated to use a private tracker. and getting your ratio up takes forever.



Not if you know how private trackers work. A lot of them offer "free leach" torrents specifically marked to let you get your ratio up. On top of that you typically also get seed tokens you can spend to allow double seed points, etc to also help your ratio.


----------



## GamingAori (Sep 16, 2016)

Wait torrents are still a thing? Here in germanx you get really fast busted when you use torrents. One click hoster are much better.


----------



## DHall243 (Sep 16, 2016)

In 12 years of using torrent sites, ive never remotely heard of Torrenthound.


----------



## Viri (Sep 16, 2016)

Never heard of the site!



Luckkill4u said:


> GBAtemp gave me a heads up a long time ago about a certain private tracker. I've been using it ever since


Wow, I thought they died ages ago, turns out they're still alive. I made my account there in like 2006, lols!


----------



## codezer0 (Sep 16, 2016)

All these people acting like everyone has accounts on 20 plus private trackers already and here I am like


----------



## Yuan (Sep 16, 2016)

Never heard about it.

Anyway, is there a reliable scene release tracker nowadays? Since orlydb and ludibria are dead, it seems.


----------



## Raylight (Sep 16, 2016)

AssemblerX86 said:


> Let them close as many torrent sites as they want, there is a whole network which depends 100% on peer-to-peer connection called "Freenet". People will eventually go to it and create torrent sites there.


ever think the government uses that?


Maximilious said:


> Not if you know how private trackers work. A lot of them offer "free leach" torrents specifically marked to let you get your ratio up. On top of that you typically also get seed tokens you can spend to allow double seed points, etc to also help your ratio.


interesting ive only used 1 and they didnt have that.


----------



## dontay0100 (Sep 16, 2016)

Adamant Lugia said:


> Where would you get private ones?




You would either need an invite or lucky enough to get a open entry which is extremely rare, happens around holidays..


----------



## Raylight (Sep 16, 2016)

dontay0100 said:


> You would either need an invite or lucky enough to get a open entry which is extremely rare, happens around holidays..


yep and you never really know what you're getting till after you get in


----------



## ThatWorld Of 3ds (Sep 16, 2016)

VinsCool said:


> RIP in Piracy.
> 
> Not like we don't have alternatives anyway.


Piracy is still best method


----------



## Bladexdsl (Sep 16, 2016)

how else can we try before we never buy?


----------



## the_randomizer (Sep 16, 2016)

Sorry, what site? Never heard of it.


----------



## Saiyan Lusitano (Sep 16, 2016)

Never used this before. Kickass Torrents still live on (or a version of it).


----------



## Pluupy (Sep 16, 2016)

codezer0 said:


> All these people acting like everyone has accounts on 20 plus private trackers already and here I am like


Then get one. Ask around for invitations, send in an application  or jump in during limited sign up periods.

Edit: gbatemp mods probs don't want me linking to that site. Lol


----------



## Saiyan Lusitano (Sep 16, 2016)

Luckkill4u said:


> GBAtemp gave me a heads up a long time ago about a certain private tracker. I've been using it ever since


TorrentLeech? That was a great private torrent website but after the update, the whole theme just went to the crapper.


----------



## Noctosphere (Sep 16, 2016)

Raylight said:


> well shit that sucks. problem is you need to be dedicated to use a private tracker. and getting your ratio up takes forever.


ratiomaster


----------



## MarkDarkness (Sep 16, 2016)

ChaosEternal said:


> Huh, too bad. I use public trackers when I need something fairly niche. I probably wouldn't need them at all if the private tracker Underground-Gamer was still running though. That place was like a museum of old games and it got shut down over some 90's hockey games. So much of the stuff from that site can't be found anywhere else, it was so rare, not to mention the massive console-based rom collections and the thriving community. It's been years and no new site has risen to replace it. ;_;


Too true, man. Such a great community... I never quite found again anything like that either. Real passionate people.


----------



## Saiyan Lusitano (Sep 16, 2016)

Yuan said:


> Never heard about it.
> 
> Anyway, is there a reliable scene release tracker nowadays? Since orlydb and ludibria are dead, it seems.


Yeah, I mentioned one. It's still solid (I assume) but the design is pretty disappointing.



dontay0100 said:


> You would either need an invite or lucky enough to get a open entry which is extremely rare, happens around holidays..



Not the 'green' one.



Noctosphere said:


> ratiomaster


That'll get you banned... eventually.


----------



## EvilMakiPR (Sep 16, 2016)

Torrents are a thing of the past now. I always avoid torrents for downloads.


----------



## Deleted User (Sep 16, 2016)

Raylight said:


> ever think the government uses that?



So what? Everything is encrypted and transmitted peer-to-peer. As if the government doesn't use Tor, its still safe regardless of the hacks happening every now and then.


----------



## ov3rkill (Sep 16, 2016)

Piracy is <3. haha j/k

I support awesome well-made games.
I'm just ashamed I wasted my money on Titanfall and jumped in the hyped. I enjoyed for about a week and it pretty much went downhill from there. Other game would be Diablo 3, with its fiasco released. I was amazed on the later patch and made me come back. It's now so much worth it.

I don't deny pirating games. In fact, I grew up buying bootlegs before I ended up in the P2P world - newsbin, mirc, filehosting, limewire, torrent, etc. hehe It's just sad to hear news about torrent sites taken down recently. I'm still using torrents especially downloading anime.


----------



## banjo2 (Sep 16, 2016)

Never heard of it.


----------



## gnmmarechal (Sep 16, 2016)

Crystal the Glaceon said:


> Never heard of them and I don't care. I have my own sources.


Are those sources your eeveelution brothers

--------------------- MERGED ---------------------------



ov3rkill said:


> Piracy is <3. haha j/k
> 
> I support awesome well-made games.
> I'm just ashamed I wasted my money on Titanfall and jumped in the hyped. I enjoyed for about a week and it pretty much went downhill from there. Other game would be Diablo 3, with its fiasco released. I was amazed on the later patch and made me come back. It's now so much worth it.
> ...


Imo, titanfall is pretty fun. A shame there is only one or two game modes online and only like 100 players online.


----------



## Saturosias (Sep 16, 2016)

Bladexdsl said:


> they might as well all shut down none of them are doing it properly now. hardly anything is getting uploaded now anyway. still looking for recore


ReCore isn't getting uploaded anywhere because UWP DRM isn't cracked (and probably won't be since, unlike Denuvo, all of its exlusives suck), not because the torrent indexers aren't "doing it properly".


Yuan said:


> Anyway, is there a reliable scene release tracker nowadays?


AlphaRatio
No, registration is not open. You'll need an invite.


----------



## Pluupy (Sep 16, 2016)

ov3rkill said:


> Piracy is <3. haha j/k
> 
> I support awesome well-made games.
> I'm just ashamed I wasted my money on Titanfall and jumped in the hyped. I enjoyed for about a week and it pretty much went downhill from there. Other game would be Diablo 3, with its fiasco released. I was amazed on the later patch and made me come back. It's now so much worth it.
> ...


You're ashamed of Titanfall? I bought Paper Mario: Sticker Star _full price digitally. _After playing it for a while, I was so mad I didn't even want to kill myself.


----------



## Luckkill4u (Sep 16, 2016)

Saiyan Lusitano said:


> TorrentLeech? That was a great private torrent website but after the update, the whole theme just went to the crapper.


Nope not that one. Never heard of that one. 

Sent from my Samsung Galaxy S7


----------



## ov3rkill (Sep 16, 2016)

@gnmmarechal
Yeah, it was fun at first. Titanfall was like CoD, MechWarriors, and Tribes had a baby. Too bad it gets repetitive quite easily and boring. I guess if it had a proper story and single player. It would at least established a story or world that would've made me engage in the game. Plus yeah, you're right, there's not that many player in the game especially now. Meanwhile, CS:Go is still enjoyable. 

@Pluupy
I got that game too. I didn't finish it, got surprised by the new (sticker) gameplay. Sold it together with my 3DS XL way back when there was still no gateway, sky3ds+, etc. I hope the new Paper Mario Color Splash would be good. The trailer looks massively fun by the way.


----------



## gnmmarechal (Sep 16, 2016)

ov3rkill said:


> @gnmmarechal
> Yeah, it was fun at first. Titanfall was like CoD, MechWarriors, and Tribes had a baby. Too bad it gets repetitive quite easily and boring. I guess if it had a proper story and single player. It would at least established a story or world that would've made me engage in the game. Plus yeah, you're right, there's not that many player in the game especially now. Meanwhile, CS:Go is still enjoyable.
> 
> @Pluupy
> I got that game too. I didn't finish it, got surprised by the new (sticker) gameplay. Sold it together with my 3DS XL way back when there was still no gateway, sky3ds+, etc. I hope the new Paper Mario Color Splash would be good. The trailer looks massively fun by the way.


True. I played like 20hrs of Titanfall, but 1+k of cs.

Sent from my Motorola DynaTAC 8000x using Tapatalk


----------



## Jayro (Sep 16, 2016)

I'm just glad the kickass mirror is still working.


----------



## Noctosphere (Sep 17, 2016)

as long as t411 is alive, i could care less of other public trackers


----------



## Noctosphere (Sep 17, 2016)

codezer0 said:


> All these people acting like everyone has accounts on 20 plus private trackers already and here I am like


get yourselve on a private tracker then, they usually host their website where they can't be shut down, like in china


----------



## Bladexdsl (Sep 17, 2016)

Saturosias said:


> ReCore isn't getting uploaded anywhere


it's already been cracked and it is available only on scam passworded sites though.

--------------------- MERGED ---------------------------



Jayro said:


> I'm just glad the kickass mirror is still working.


if it's the one i think your talking about that is not a proper mirror and i'd be very careful using it.


----------



## Subtle Demise (Sep 17, 2016)

People keep saying "use private trackers" but I've been a member on at least 3 that were shut down for good and two others that did eventually come back. Until either torrent technology evolves in such a way to become decentralized, or another, more anonymous, file sharing technology becomes available, this will keep happening.


----------



## Pluupy (Sep 17, 2016)

Jayro said:


> I'm just glad the kickass mirror is still working.


It's not an actual mirror, but rather an image of an older database long before the shut down.


----------



## Burlsol (Sep 17, 2016)

Subtle Demise said:


> People keep saying "use private trackers" but I've been a member on at least 3 that were shut down for good and two others that did eventually come back. Until either torrent technology evolves in such a way to become decentralized, or another, more anonymous, file sharing technology becomes available, this will keep happening.


Private trackers are not necessarily the best answer. The only thing that gives private trackers an advantage is they they are more controlled as to who has access to files and the tracker, who might then use that information to track users or trace back to the site to shut it down. This does not mean that any of this is overly secure since all it takes is one anti-piracy company to get hold of an account to be able to get access to either the user list or trace where the site is hosted. The more closed sites tend to last longer before this happens, but also tends to have more difficulty getting people within the scene to upload to their trackers, or otherwise just not having the user base to reseed content... Or they're operating the site somewhere within the US or parts of the EU where things are enforced.

From the technology side of things, most the efforts made have ended up being mostly lost causes. Theoretically these things should be possible between use of a VPN and networks designed specifically to obscure what exact information is being exchanged between users, but these methods run into problems in regards to security and justifying their use for non-illegal applications. Even darkweb has not been a solution. 

Really, the most reliable method is probably the oldest... using IRC and direct peer to peer. In this way, only the sender has a record of who has downloaded, and subsequently has to be the one who is actually in possession of the data being sent. There's no convenient way for a third party to observe the transaction. The initial research and effort involved also works well for keeping out idiots and people who are unprepared to deal with the occasional scriptkiddy. Never said it was practical or suggested.


----------



## Jayro (Sep 17, 2016)

Bladexdsl said:


> if it's the one i think your talking about that is not a proper mirror and i'd be very careful using it.


It ends with .cd, and confirmed safe to use.


----------



## Jayro (Sep 17, 2016)

-snip-


----------



## Bladexdsl (Sep 17, 2016)

Jayro said:


> It ends with .cd, and confirmed safe to use.


that's the one i thought


----------



## Frederica Bernkastel (Sep 17, 2016)

Every tracker that goes down creates a gap which will be filled by other trackers...  Some might gain critical mass, but even if they don't this cycle is going to go for a very long time...


----------



## smf (Sep 17, 2016)

AssemblerX86 said:


> Let them close as many torrent sites as they want, there is a whole network which depends 100% on peer-to-peer connection called "Freenet". People will eventually go to it and create torrent sites there.



The purpose isn't to completely stop piracy, all they are trying to do is make it harder for people to originally get into piracy & to make people who are involved in piracy think about what they are doing. The same when they tackle any petty crime.

It sounds like you are upset or feel threatened, otherwise you wouldn't put on bravado.

FWIW if everyone goes to freenet, they'll figure out how to disrupt that too. It's a game of cat and mouse.



Burlsol said:


> Really, the most reliable method is probably the oldest... using IRC and direct peer to peer. In this way, only the sender has a record of who has downloaded, and subsequently has to be the one who is actually in possession of the data being sent. There's no convenient way for a third party to observe the transaction. The initial research and effort involved also works well for keeping out idiots and people who are unprepared to deal with the occasional scriptkiddy. Never said it was practical or suggested.



That is essentially security through obscurity and has similar downsides to the private tracker. If everyone starts using it then they will turn their attention to it. irc is not encrypted, which makes it very convenient to observe. I agree it's not as easy as monitoring torrent sites (where anyone in the world can attach to a seed, wait for people to upload to you, log their ip address and pretend you don't have the file so someone else will upload it to you as well).

When you're involved in an arms race, you probably shouldn't announce how you're going to win on a public message board.


----------



## Deleted User (Sep 17, 2016)

smf said:


> It sounds like you are upset or feel threatened, otherwise you wouldn't put on bravado.


I am a pirate, so what? Its totally legal from where I am, I won't pay 50$ for a game or hundreds for an application.



smf said:


> FWIW if everyone goes to freenet, they'll figure out how to disrupt that too. It's a game of cat and mouse.


Yeah, like they tried to disrupt Tor  (Which is full of drugs, child p*rn and weapon markets), not to mention that Freenet would be way harder for anyone to stop it, since it totally relies on encryption and peer2peer connection, so if you want to get it down, you would want to shutdown those hundred thousands of peers, and you can't really know what those peers are doing as their protocol is totally encrypted (Encryption can be broken by what is called "Bruteforcing", which needs super computers and a very high amount of electric power, which means more money to spend. Some encryption algorithms require years to decrypt on a high-end gaming PC.)

And for game cracking, it will remain forever, there will be no fix for anti-cracking a software, since any program can be disassembled and have its behavior changed.

So piracy will remain, now its just a matter of whose willing to pay $50-$70 on a game which already wastes his time (Means money and time waste) just to say "I want to support the devs ", the devs whom already milk money from advertising, DLCs, in-game purchases or/and e-sports.

Brainwashing


----------



## Bladexdsl (Sep 17, 2016)

i don't mind paying for games but the game has to be WORTH it. which is rare these days 95% of the games released are garbage mobile ports, anime boob games, visual FAPvels or shitty indy games that are made so bad you end up deleting them and never want to see them again! THAn the ones that are interesting end up being stuck in early access for 2-3 damn years.. it's no wonder I pirate!


----------



## Deleted User (Sep 17, 2016)

Bladexdsl said:


> which is rare these days 95% of the games released are garbage mobile ports, anime boob games, visual FAPvels or shitty indy games that are made so bad you end up deleting them and never want to see them again!


I hope you are just exaggerating or have you ever looked at a game store in your life.


----------



## Bladexdsl (Sep 17, 2016)

who the fuck uses game stores steam is all you need!


----------



## Issac (Sep 17, 2016)

@Bortz  & @Veho  There are a lot of naming still active torrent sites in this thread, in case you want to scratch out some of them. I remember it was frowned upon before at least.


----------



## Burlsol (Sep 17, 2016)

smf said:


> That is essentially security through obscurity and has similar downsides to the private tracker. If everyone starts using it then they will turn their attention to it. irc is not encrypted, which makes it very convenient to observe. I agree it's not as easy as monitoring torrent sites (where anyone in the world can attach to a seed, wait for people to upload to you, log their ip address and pretend you don't have the file so someone else will upload it to you as well).
> 
> When you're involved in an arms race, you probably shouldn't announce how you're going to win on a public message board.


Was mostly just providing it as an example, a fairly well known one.

The fact of the matter is that groups working within the scenes have their own methods, and those methods are often different from one group to another. They could shut down every torrent site, and criminalize the protocol and not actually affect anything at the source. In fact, many of these sources are only interested in their own local bootleg operations or just proving they can crack something. Very little of what actually happens with piracy is based around the premise of public releases.

As far as anti-piracy countermeasures go, the existence of Steam and Netflix has accomplished far more than any of the raids on TPB or other torrent sites. Why? Because they provide a reasonably affordable alternative that is also convenient. Sure, arguably the perceived "risk" of using piracy sites has been increased because of recent shutdowns, and because of that perception people are more likely to use alternatives, but the mere existence of those options has done more in the greater picture.


----------



## pas7680 (Sep 18, 2016)

people still use torrents???


----------



## Noctosphere (Sep 18, 2016)

pas7680 said:


> people still use torrents???


the greatest surprise is to see some tempers who dont...


----------



## Bladexdsl (Sep 18, 2016)

pas7680 said:


> people still use torrents???


only as backup for when i can't find what i want on USN


----------



## TeamScriptKiddies (Sep 18, 2016)

I use demonoid and access it via the .onion link, try shutting that down


----------



## TVL (Sep 18, 2016)

GamingAori said:


> Wait torrents are still a thing? Here in germanx you get really fast busted when you use torrents. One click hoster are much better.



I've wondered about this lately. How is someone busted? I just feel it would be impossible to prove in court that someone didn't just hack your wifi and downloaded all that stuff.


----------



## TeamScriptKiddies (Sep 18, 2016)

TVL said:


> I've wondered about this lately. How is someone busted? I just feel it would be impossible to prove in court that someone didn't just hack your wifi and downloaded all that stuff.



This is why most john/jane doe lawsuits end up with the rightsholder just extorting money out of the "suspected" through a settlement, because they know it would almost never hold up in court. They threaten to sue the accused for millions in damages unless they settle for a few thousand to make everything magically disappear. Considering that most individuals can't afford a legal team remotely as good as what the copyright monopolies can afford, regardless of whether or not the person accused was actually distributing stuff illegally via filesharing methods they usually just opt to settle. Its a cash cow for these mega corporations and the law firms backing them.


----------



## Captain_N (Sep 18, 2016)

If this keeps up i'm going to get a newsgroup subscription. Those private trackers get sut down. I remember a friend i used to work with was in a torrent tracker oink. They all got busted and sued. I would not trust private trackers either


----------



## the_randomizer (Sep 18, 2016)

I've seriously never heard of this so-called major torrent site.


----------



## Saturosias (Sep 18, 2016)

Bladexdsl said:


> it's already been cracked and it is available only on scam passworded sites though.


Yeah, so is Just Cause 3.


----------



## Zeriel (Sep 19, 2016)

Could someone please help me with some alternatives? I used to use Kickass exclusively 
I mainly look for Anime and Video Games. I buy games on Steam like you can see below but
I need to test them before I buy anything, you can't trust any publisher these days 

Thanks btw


----------



## xyxa (Sep 19, 2016)

People still visit torrent sites one at a time? I'm surprised that no one has mentioned _Bit Che_.


----------



## Noctosphere (Sep 20, 2016)

xyxa said:


> People still visit torrent sites one at a time? I'm surprised that no one has mentioned _Bit Che_.


no because t411 ftw


----------



## Attacker3 (Sep 20, 2016)

Piracy will never be destroyed. Damaged, yes, but never gone forever.


----------



## tony_2018 (Sep 21, 2016)

Go back to IRC.


----------



## Bladexdsl (Sep 21, 2016)

surely you jest?!


----------



## banjo2 (Sep 24, 2016)

When piracy ends, i'll delete my gbatemp account and all my accounts everywhere else.


----------



## leonmagnus99 (Sep 24, 2016)

my fav was kat ph ..

we still have the pirate bay , the moment that one shuts down as well.. aaah i dont even want to think about it.


----------



## Bladexdsl (Sep 25, 2016)

banjo2 said:


> When piracy ends, i'll delete my gbatemp account and all my accounts everywhere else.


you won't need to it will be the end of the world


----------

